# Marry Up, not Down



## john_cope (Nov 26, 2019)

*The biggest part of being a loser is marrying down. Just observe all the manlets who marry asian women, therefor creating a manlet half asian kid. Why do such a cruel thing to your children?*​Marry a smart, tall, thin woman. Especially if she has pale skin. Colorism and racism is a very real phenomenon and will probably only increase as the amount of europeans in the world decreases.
if you want success, you have to acknowledge how brutal the world is. Status in life all requires your offspring to be

*tall *(the best height is anywhere from_ 6' to 6'5 or 183cm to 200cm_)
being short is a fucking terrible situation. it is torture. manlets are doomed to low self confidence their entire life.

*good face* (short midface, short filtrum, _avoid alcohol_, avoid sunlight, pale skin, avoid smoking, exercise cardio often)
having a good face is all about being youthful and good geometry (and very low bodyfat)

*good frame* (broad shoulders, narrow waist, good limb proportions)
being fat negates this

*personality* does matter, but most people will never improve their personality. personality is basically how rich and good looking and dark triad you are.
good personality = not being a little bitch


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 26, 2019)

High IQ. Another good thread from you


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 26, 2019)

its impossible to marry up. when you are at the top


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 26, 2019)

john_cope said:


> short midface, short filtrum


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 26, 2019)

This is why I won't commit to any foid until my smv is maxxed out. I made it if I married a 6/10, lightskin black hqnp.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 18, 2020)

Zeta ascended said:


> This is why I won't commit to any foid until my smv is maxxed out. I made it if I married a 6/10, lightskin black hqnp.


Facts

and that Thot is a 7.5


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 18, 2020)

Woman should have wide hips and be high E. Its the healthiest way for the kid. She should be tall and gl too


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 18, 2020)

Women should be lined up and thrown into hell


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 18, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> its impossible to marry up. when you are at the top


love it


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jan 18, 2020)

I know people who are litteraly 3 PSL who gave birth to moggin machines, genetic inheritance is very random and unpredictable. Just marry a woman that makes your life better theory.


----------



## bossman (Jan 25, 2020)

if she's taller than 6 ft then she has some hormonal imbalances do not marry


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 25, 2020)

If people could marry up they would. But men cant so they wont. So shit thread and dident read


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

I couldn't live the rest of my life with a woman taller than me, too soul crushing


----------



## HighIQcel (Jan 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> if she's taller than 6 ft then she has some hormonal imbalances do not marry


Indeed bro? Science?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

Yea genetics are really luck sometimes. Both of my parents are 1,70 and all my bros and me are 190. Who would predicted that. Even 1 bro of me is white and the other 2 look ethnic


----------



## CristianT (Jan 25, 2020)

john_cope said:


> *The biggest part of being a loser is marrying down. Just observe all the manlets who marry asian women, therefor creating a manlet half asian kid. Why do such a cruel thing to your children?*​Marry a smart, tall, thin woman. Especially if she has pale skin. Colorism and racism is a very real phenomenon and will probably only increase as the amount of europeans in the world decreases.
> if you want success, you have to acknowledge how brutal the world is. Status in life all requires your offspring to be
> 
> *tall *(the best height is anywhere from_ 6' to 6'5 or 183cm to 200cm_)
> ...



This won't apply to many of us who are a small height. If you are 1,70 cm, like me then obviously I can't marry a women who is 1,80 cm so your point is invalid.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

You cant marry up (f.e. a white rich girl)if you are not white


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 25, 2020)

I will never get married.
Marriage is a form of prostitution which ends up with divorce rape most of the times


----------



## weallburninhell (Jan 25, 2020)

john_cope said:


> *The biggest part of being a loser is marrying down. Just observe all the manlets who marry asian women, therefor creating a manlet half asian kid. Why do such a cruel thing to your children?*​Marry a smart, tall, thin woman. Especially if she has pale skin. Colorism and racism is a very real phenomenon and will probably only increase as the amount of europeans in the world decreases.
> if you want success, you have to acknowledge how brutal the world is. Status in life all requires your offspring to be
> 
> *tall *(the best height is anywhere from_ 6' to 6'5 or 183cm to 200cm_)
> ...


Or just marry a mentally ill woman thats how my father get my mom


----------



## DarknLost (Jan 25, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I will never get married.


----------



## bossman (Jan 25, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> You cant marry up (f.e. a white rich girl)if you are not white


bet there's a lot of bbc tyrones who've done t his


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 28, 2020)

I’ve never seen a guy date up unless he’s famous or has a lot of money. Even then, he gets cucked.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 29, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> its impossible to marry up. when you are at the top



Well, that's why you don't marry.

Only date girls under 25, like leo


----------



## Usum (Feb 4, 2020)

I did it.
Otherwise, why would you commit as a young man whose lifetime is extended compared to females ?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 4, 2020)

Women marry up, men marry down or across.


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 4, 2020)

_Easier said than done._​
Dating up or out of your league will usually be short lived, to be dumped for somebody better.

Date/marry in your league and enjoy *security. *

*The biggest part of being a loser is marrying up by the skin of your teeth and always being jealous every guy she talks to or the fact she is probably cheating on you always lingering in your mind.*


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 6, 2020)

john_cope said:


> *personality* does matter, but most people will never improve their personality. personality is basically how rich and good looking and dark triad you are.
> good personality = not being a little bitch


*this is very low iq and primitive. jfl at falling for the pseudo intellectual Machiavellian fallacy. 
a good personality is capable of winning people over and maintaining mutually beneficial relationships. 
this is mostly achieved through having high emotional intelligence, being socialmaxxed, NT and having something of value that others would like to benefit from, which may fall into either looks, money or status. 
high iq aspies devoid of social skills and empathy tend to not do as well in a corporate environment unless they are extremely intelligent and extremely successful. 
however, an average employee who is well liked will be put in a managerial position, earning more money quicker, due to their sufficient expertise but more importantly, there ability to effectively relate to and influence people. 
admittedly, the ability to be well liked, persuasive and influence people is correlated to looks, however, empathy, compassion, social skills and the ability to build reliable rapport efficiently are independent skills especially as people get older where the influence of looks declines. 
top tier investment bankers, businessmen, project managers engineers, are not all model tier chads. the are tend to be middled aged, average looks but good at their work and more importantly, socialmaxxed*


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 6, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *this is very low iq and primitive. jfl at falling for the pseudo intellectual Machiavellian fallacy.
> a good personality is capable of winning people over and maintaining mutually beneficial relationships.
> this is mostly achieved through having high emotional intelligence, being socialmaxxed, NT and having something of value that others would like to benefit from, which may fall into either looks, money or status.
> high iq aspies devoid of social skills and empathy tend to not do as well in a corporate environment unless they are extremely intelligent and extremely successful. an average employee who is well liked will be put in a managerial position, earning more money quicker, due to their sufficient expertise but more importantly, there ability to effectively relate to and influence people.
> ...


I always wonder if this is cope and wonder if the people with dark triad personality traits are the ones who win


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 6, 2020)

is that even possible


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 6, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> I always wonder if this is cope and wonder if the people with dark triad personality traits are the ones who win


*its a matter of degrees. 
lying seems to be common in everyday interactions between students, coworkers and peers. lying can also serve a protective function. 


http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.597.8906&rep=rep1&type=pdf










UMass researcher finds most people lie in everyday conversation


Most people lie in everyday conversation when they are trying to appear likable and competent, according to a study conducted by University of Massachusetts psychologist Robert S. Feldman and published in the most recent Journal of Basic and Applied Social Psychology.



www.eurekalert.org




people who tell white lies and exhibit some conduct that may teeter on the sociopathic spectrum may climb the hierarchies. there is some correlation to lying and popularity. 








UMass Researcher Finds Link Between Lying And Popularity


The most popular students in school sometimes are the best liars, according to a study conducted by University of Massachusetts psychologist Robert S. Feldman and published in the most recent Journal of Nonverbal Behavior.



www.sciencedaily.com




indeed, parents often lie to there children https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2949975/ and at an early age children start lying. 

However, lying frequently during childhood may suggest they have no developed socially or cognitively leading to a lack of credibility, damaging relationships and causing conflict https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21887961 
While* *above researchers assert that lying is human nature. most genuinely dark triad people who at great frequently steal, cheat and lie do not succeed and often suffer social and legal (criminal or civil) ramifications for their conduct. just read the daily news *


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 7, 2020)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> _Easier said than done._​
> Dating up or out of your league will usually be short lived, to be dumped for somebody better.
> 
> Date/marry in your league and enjoy *security. *
> ...


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 7, 2020)

Legit.
To add. Don't be high inhib on going LocationMaxxing for tall, good face, and white women. If you can;'t score that at home.


----------

